

Why do dating sites charge? - EGreg
http://luckyapps.com/blog/?p=12
An overview of the business models on the internet today.
======
ydant
I've often heard an argument for pay dating sites over free ones is that the
people on the pay sites are more serious about it. On sites like OkCupid, you
can run into people who are just basically trolling profiles (or just in it
for the quizzes). It's a lot less likely on ones you have to pay to
participate in.

